# Best point n shoot under $200?



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had a Panasonic DMC TZ5 for a while. It recently died on me but I was covered under an extended warranty plan. How often does that happen, HA. I sent the camera in for repair and they deemed it unrepairable. They said it would be replaced with a comparable unit. I said okay to the model they suggested and it will ship out ASAP. Today I got a check in the mail, go figure. When I bought this camera originally it was about $300. It's a work camera and sees alot of construction/industrial jobsites. Oh, and it goes for boat rides too  

Any suggestions for a replacement it the $175-$250 range?

J


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't ask me! I'm still trying to figure out my Stylus 8000!
Way too many menu options for what I do in the real world...

                                      

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q209waterproofgroup/


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

For a boat & waterproof camera I'd buy the Panasonic in this review--good still camera and avc hd lite video: 

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q209waterproofgroup/

If waterproof is not an issue, then this Canon is great:

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-Digital-Optical-Stabilized/dp/B0011ZCDKS

Here's a review:

http://www.steves-digicams.com/camera-reviews/canon/powershot-a590-is/canon-powershot-a590-is-review-5.html

Don't get sucked in by the megapixel count. As a general rule if you add megapixels, you add noise to the photo. Touting big megapixel numbers in consumer pocket cameras is marketing hype.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

IMHO you might want to adjust your budget just a little and take a look at a fantastic camera the Canon D10. It's also waterproof. 

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q209waterproofgroup/page2.asp


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

canon hands down with hd video 1080 ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

If you Don't need waterproff  Nikon p100   Snipe on E-Bay under 200 could happen ;-)

Almost forgot ! Ryobi has a Little "Job cam " Very Cheap ...


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

i picked up the Canon Powershot SX20 IS for around 2 bills on Amazon, keep in the boat for a back up


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Absolutly love this camera!

http://www.shopcasio.com/product/1694

And it really IS shock proof and waterproof, i've tested....  [smiley=biggun1.gif]


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm a DSLR man so I rarely find a point and shoot that I like. I have the waterproof Olympus, and HATE it for general shots, however in water and under water, it is what it is. The first point and shoot that i've liked is the canon 120IS, their new model is the 130IS and runs about 199.99!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Casio Exilim Exh5

Under $150 street price: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?oe=UTF-8&gfns=1&q=EXILIM+EX-H5&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=6984201437365801961&sa=X&ei=c3BzTavDNsGftgf92-nvDg&ved=0CEkQ8wIwAg#

Not waterproof, but it takes very good shots. The best thing I like about it is the 24mm wide lens, which is tough to find in a pocket camera. The difference the wide-angle lens makes in a fishing camera, to me, is incredible. 

It easily fits in your pocket as it's very thin and small, which is great. It's also very light and the battery lasts a looong time. 

It was also rated as a best-buy by consumer reports, which is a completely non-biased review magazine. They don't allow any advertising so they aren't swayed by advertiser's $$. 

Most of your shots will be close range, and unless you catch short fish   you'll want the wide-angle. Landscape and boat shots are great too as you can get close and still get everything in. 

-T


----------

